# Advice on 18v cordless tool set?



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

No doubt it's the batteries.

I would take the charger back as I'll bet that's not the problem. 


Get the batteries, charge them up, use them. Charge them only when they are nearly dead. Do not leave them on the charger.


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

For your use you described I would only purchase lithium ion batteries thy will last longer than nickel cadmium batteries with infrequent use.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

pick up a ridgid combo kit, lifetime warranty


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the batteries are toast, not neccesarily the tool itself though they may need new brushes in the motor. its definitely not the charger, either a ill informed hd staffer telling you that.. or they do know and are simply cheating you out of your money. try some new batteries first

rigid does have the warrenty however their cordless gear is hit or miss. of the 3 cordless rigid tools ive owned.. ive had 2 batteries go bad very early in their life. but ive never had that problem with makita or bosch


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Sounds to me like you need batteries. I'm not a Ryobi fan, but if you still like the tools, there may still be some life in them. Try a battery. Battery Depot has good prices on 'em, IME.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I bought a craftsman combo set (drill and impact driver) for $100. They've been great. I forgot to take the batteries inside this winter, which I'm sure isn't helping the life span. 

My brother owns a dewalt impact driver and says it's the best driver he's had.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

cibula11 said:


> My brother owns a dewalt impact driver and says it's the best driver he's had.



Brother is right.


I've owned a DeWalt 18v VSR hammer drill for years. Used very heavily, day after day, on construction sites drilling literally thousands of holes in a variety of sizes (1/4" to 2+")

Only issue was a broken trigger, after some 10/12 years, which was a $45.00 fix.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

If your new charger is the ItelliPort Charger, then it will charge Ryobi Li-Ions.
Since you have all those Ryobi tools, it would be cheaper to just buy some new Ryobi Li-Ion batteries.
.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

bob is right. i believe ryobi has designed their lith ion batteries to be compatible with the older 18v nicad models. its something milwaukee came up with then dewalt copied along with ryobi


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

From what I see the new Ryobi Li-Ion Batteries are compatible, as long as you have the new charger.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...p=1263465782&pf_rd_i=ryob1.18v,li-ion,barrery


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

MAKITA!!! It'll drive Dewalt backwards.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

doc your sorta on the right track.. makita will drive over it, then back over it get on its way and laugh at it

makita cordless hands down, just about every trade publication that reviews tools rates makita in the top 3 every time, being beaten by panasonic or festool


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i bought a makita 5 pc kit 2 years ago. what a pile of junk! after about 6-7months everything was falling apart and batteries werent holding a charge for long. i sold the kit and bought the ridgid x3 kit and its been getting beaten ever since. i have to say the makita tools are wayyyy more comfortable to use and feel great in your hand and evey light compared to other brands especially the x3 ridgid kit. not long after i got my x3 kit the x4s came out and i was pissed. they fixed the bricks they called tools. i took the lifetime warranty over comfort but now i want the x4s haha


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the problem with the rigid cordless gear is that they keep having problems with the earlier lines.. as soon as they re-engineer something the older stuff is no longer available which makes it harder to get parts or batteries if you have an older model.

the other major companies keep making the older stuff but make minor adjustements to them so everything in the line is compatible. you probably just had a bad batch of makita or arent the type who takes care of your gear. ill take makita over rigid cordless any day


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

im rough on my gear but not abusive. the rubber grips were peeling off, the clips to hold the battery in didnt hold half the time and i go to drill something and my battery would go flying out. the batteries were dying fast, the circular saw fell off a shelf in my work van(fell about 16") on to plywood and the metal bottom cracked. they just seemed like junk. the big thing i miss though are the belt hooks sooo nice to have. also in the other hole i put one of these magnets http://www.magnetsource.com/Consumer%20Pages/NeoLatchKitsOFFC.html and it would hold a handful of screws.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

check out cpooutlets.com

http://www.reconditionedtools.com/bosch-combo-kits/bosch-combo-kits,default,sc.html
I have the bosch 4 piece set and it's still good to go 3 years later.
the reconditioned one.


----------



## Nick1011 (Apr 11, 2012)

I've bought Ridgid 18V cordless Impact and drill seperate (in the end I've got 5 batteries because of sales and 2 chargers). And have bought corded circular saw and re-cip (Dont have a need for cordless). I've probably spent more money on everything seperate then a cordless set. But you only get 2 batteries a big set and I have 5 so if I were to do the math I probably would have spent the same amount with the amount of batteries i have. 

Might help you.


----------

